# Ritual Dance - Joaquin Turina



## rubanetti

Here i show you my performance of this spanish character piece belong to the Gipsy Dances of This great Spanish composer:

http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2011/01/12/danza-ritual-joaquin-turina/

or






I wait for your comments.
Regards


----------

